# "Geplante Obsoleszenz" oder: Der größte Kundenbetrug aller Zeiten?



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2013)

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/s...-minderwertige-elektrogeraete_aid_943895.html


> In einem Rechenbeispiel kommen Schridde und Kreiß auf einen Betrag von 137 Milliarden Euro jährlich, die Verbraucher wegen minderwertiger Geräte unnötig bezahlten.


Geht man bei dem Artikel auf "Drucken", erscheint übrigens folgendes...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 März 2013)

Hm,

in meinen Augen ist das eine Verschwörungstheorie, die so nicht haltbar ist. Ich bin erstaunt wie lange selbst billige Geräte halten. Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten als Waschmaschinen und Fernseher noch richtig teuer waren, da waren Defekte deutlich häufiger als heute. Das man die Bauteile eines Gerätes auf die erwartete Lebensdauer abstimmt ist nicht verwerflich.

Die häufig zitierten Canon-Drucker haben, wenn der Tintenzähler zuschlägt für weit über 1.000 Euro Tinte gefressen und sind dann auch mechanisch verschlissen. Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht einen Resttintenbehälter zu wechseln, aber das ist wie in ein völlig durchgerostetes Auto einen neuen Motor einbauen.

Wartungs- und Reparaturanleitungen zu veröffentlichen finde ich gut. Ich persönlich achte bei Kauf von Geräten immer auf eine reparaturfreundliche Geräte, die zu Industriestandards kompatibel sind. Als Ausschlußkriterium zählen z.B. fest eingebaute Akkus, so sind meine Gigaset-Telefone 10 Jahre alt, haben einige Akkuwechsel (Mignonzelle, Aldi, 2 Euro) hinter sich und arbeiten wie am ersten Tag.

Nebelwolf


----------

